# Building a forge



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

I am finally getting started on my forge here on the farm. I am going to use it for shoeing horses and making knives to start with. Does anybody know where to get coke in the KC area? I have only found 50pond bags online for $50.00 plus . I want to buy 500 pounds or so in bulk if I can. Thanks!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

The forge that I used to make knives with was a fire-brick-box wrapped in 10-guage steel with an opening on the front and side. The side opening was for the heat going in through the use of an electrically-powered squirrel-cage fan and a "tiger-torch".

That forge is now long-gone so I will need to create a fresh-new one. I would love a coal-fired forge, but, for ease-of-use, propane might still be my best route to go with (and I understand it better).


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> The forge that I used to make knives with was a fire-brick-box wrapped in 10-guage steel with an opening on the front and side. The side opening was for the heat going in through the use of an electrically-powered squirrel-cage fan and a "tiger-torch".
> 
> That forge is now long-gone so I will need to create a fresh-new one. I would love a coal-fired forge, but, for ease-of-use, propane might still be my best route to go with (and I understand it better).


Propane would be cool, but I want to be able to use coke mainly and coal if needed. I can dig in my back field and get coal if I need too.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

You only need _coal_ for blacksmithing !

If you want to melt down steel or iron to cast it, you will need _coke_... you will need coal to start the coke burning too, unless you try to fire it with an oxy-acetylene torch, that's expensive.

And coke is hard to keep burning unless its well confined.

I have used both... coal will not get iron/steel hot enough to melt to a point where it will pour.

Coke is much too hot for blacksmithing... you can do it, but it is an overkill. My opinion.


----------



## Pale_Horse (Feb 20, 2012)

Here you go,  Anvilfire.com
http://www.anvilfire.com/ 
:beercheer:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

My old forge was a truck rim lined with fire clay and a cheap hair drier as a blower.


----------



## shadowrider (Mar 13, 2010)

Maybe this will be of help:http://www.beautifuliron.com/lighting.htm


----------



## shadowrider (Mar 13, 2010)

I found more:http://www.iforgeiron.com/ ; http://bamsite.org/

This fellow was listed as a supplier by BAMSITE

Doug Clemons, (660) 595-2257
RR1 Box 124,
Malta Bend, MO. 65339

I hope this helps
shadowrider


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

If I had more space, I would. I'm thinking about signing up for the blacksmithing class our local Ag Center offers.


----------



## Beeorganic (Oct 11, 2011)

This is a forge I made from the brake drum of a truck, a piece of 3 inch pipe, some angle iron, and a blower from a discarded microwave oven. When it comes to blacksmithing, I'm in total agreement with what BasecampUSA stated above.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks like mine!


----------

